# bestofjdm.com????



## robbifoster (Nov 24, 2011)

is this site legit?? if so im buying a vg30dett with 5 speed ( 
JDM ENGINE VG30 DETT 90-95 ) to convert my NA automatic over what else would i need to buy / modifyy? i need help


----------

